# Come git a Dawg...



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope sorry folks no pups for sale LOL..

I'm trying to dig up this totally retarded kennel video someone linked on youtube it had me rollin in the flood. I was tryin to explain how funny it was to my sister and some friends but i couldn't do it justice..

All i can remember is a bunch of over weight white guys tryin to act like thugs and then some fool sayin "Get yo money right and come git a dawg"

Anyway if the person who linked it or anyone can recall where it was id like to show it to them..Everyone who did not see it probably would get a laugh also..

If the clip was removed due to being a kennel link maybe it would be ok to pm it to me?

Trust me i would never buy a pup from those fools so dont worry about that..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

get yo money right and come get yo puppies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

back woods kennels


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

ROFL!!! Thanks man! :hammer:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

bhahhaa.a.. good laugh


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh. my. gosh. LMAOOOOOOOOOO that video is hilarious. omgz


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

funny how they're from Nashville but keep throwing up the Westside sign.. lol..


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

complete with lame off time rap sound track recorded in the back closet at the kennels.. LOL to funny..


To bad they disabled comments way before i saw it..lol..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh man.... facin' off... oh dang lmao

crap sorry the video i put in had cuss words... eep! to the VIP i goooo


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yo yo yoi got a pitbull


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

for thoes who havent seen it


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

You have got 2 b kidding.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

oh jeeze... umm. yeah. 

get cho money right - that'll be my new way to greet a client pfft


----------

